# Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio?



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

My first mod to my eos when I get it will be installing my alpine head unit into the car since it has better ipod intergration. I will also be using my alpine xm module. I was wondering if anyone has been able to get the built in eos satalite radio antenna to work with an aftermarket head unit?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio? (justme97)*

I'm not sure this is even wired to head unit. THe Satellite module on an EOS is under the passanger seat. The EOS Satellite antenna may well be wired directly there...


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio? (mark_d_drake)*

Yes, it's those green and red plugs going into that box..I recognize the design. Newer sat radios only use a single plug but there are adapters out there. I'll just have to experiment...it'll be so great not to have to deal with one of those add-on antennas!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio? (justme97)*

So the first question is what's under your passanger seat ????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio? (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_I was wondering if anyone has been able to get the built in Eos satellite radio antenna to work with an aftermarket head unit? 

Brennan:
I just want to double-check with you to ask if your Eos came with a satellite radio system in it (ex factory). The reason I am asking is because the satellite radio antenna itself, while part of the main antenna cluster under the trunk lid, is a stand-alone part. It shows up as a fairly expensive part in the parts catalog (about €150), and for that reason I kind of doubt if VW would have included this antenna component in Eos vehicles that shipped without a satellite radio system.
If you have any doubts, ask your friendly VW dealer to have a look at illustration 035-10 in the Eos parts catalog. That contains an exploded diagram of the antenna cluster. The satellite radio antenna is part number 1. Note also that there are two different specifications of satellite radio antenna, with the changeover taking place at VIN 31,000. Whether this is just a running improvement or whether it is a significant change, I don't know.
Michael


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael
I got the sports package which in the us means sat radio so I assume I'll find the antenna connectors. 
it'll really be a help. The aftermarket antenna attaches magnetically and last winter in my current car when removing a piece of ice from my trunk lid it slid with the ice and scrached it all up! Ug...


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Satalite radio "diversity" antenna with aftermarket radio? (justme97)*

Just performed an install of an aftermarket XM module attached to the built-in factory sirrus "diversity" antenna connector. It works great...fantastic signal!


----------

